# Ce-Map Qualified Mortgage Advisor looking to move over with my family, any hints?



## Leipsy (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi I am Mortgage Advisor with over three years experience, my girlfriend and i along with out two young sons are really interested in moving over to Dubai, ideally id like to stay in the mortgage or financial services industry, can anyone give any hints on where to start looking for this kind of work?

Also we are not married, would this cause a problem?

Any hints would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

get married then start looking for something. Barclays and Lloyds TSB both have mortgage divisions. And speak to Elphaba she is an IFA and has contacts. she won't be online today though as she has gone to see David Gray in concert!


----------



## Leipsy (Feb 28, 2008)

thanks for the reply Geordie

i appreciate you taking time to do that

Elphaba, if you get time to look at this id really appreciate it if you could let me know if theres any companies you know of that may be interested in having my CV

i am 29 and fully Ce-Map qualified, ive been a mortgage advisor for over three years and have constatntly been a top performer in the companies ive worked for

thanks

Darren


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Just popping in as was checking emails - off to see Mr Grey later 



Darren are you a qualified financial adviser? Really little requirement here for someone whio just does mortgages, although there are a couple of just mortgage advisory firms. Also these types of position is usually commission only, or has just a small salary with reliance on commission.

As GA says some of the banks have mortgage departments but this is just dealing with their inhouse schemes.

Let me know a little more - by PM if you wish.

FWIW, I am an IFA with over 15years experience (AFPC, AIFP etc) and am authorised in both the UK and UAE.


----------



## Leipsy (Feb 28, 2008)

thanks for replying Elphaba

At the moment i only sell mortgages and associated insurances and am only Ce-Map qualified

I am however currently studying to sit my FPC's, as id like to be able to advise on the full financial package, investments, pensions etc.

Im probably only a couple of months off finishing these and at that point i would be a fully qualified financial adviser, although i have never worked as one, just mortgage adviser.

Would someone over there look at taking me on when im fully qualified as a financial adviser, without actually having worked as a financial advisor or we would i really need to have both the qualifications and the experience behind me.

Your advise would be very much appreciated, 

hope you enjoy David Gray!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It is entirely possible to be taken on by many compaies in Dubai with neither experience, nor qualifications, but these companies are not professional and would you really want to work for anyone like that?

Alternatively you can look for a role with a decent broker, learn the ropes, but you cannot expect to earn much to start with - especially as you would be largely on commission.

You say you have a good performance track record, but is this from leads given to you, or do you get your own clients? 

There are no actual pensions in the UAE, but knowledge of tax as it pertains to nationals of various countries is very helpful.

Please keep asking questions. 


NB - David Gray was excellent!


----------



## Leipsy (Feb 28, 2008)

thanks for that Elphaba

I have worked through a mixture of leads being provided and having to get my own through, networking, referals and from buying from the internet

from what ive read on other posts, the industry in Dubai does sound very different to what im used to here, however that wouldnt put me off, i am used to working in roles where i do receive a basic but the with the potential of making a lot more in commission

I would certainly be more interest in joining an established company to learn the ropes as a trainee or something along those lines, 

would you know of anywhere that would looking to take someone on in this kind of role?

thanks again for you help!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I might be!

Suggest you PM me.


----------



## suzieq (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi,
Looking to move to Dubai in the next few months with my family.CeMap qualified for the last 9 years.I understand that the mortgage process is fairly new and complex in Dubai in comparison to the UK. What companies should I approach? ie banks or finance house? please advise
Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

suzieq said:


> Hi,
> Looking to move to Dubai in the next few months with my family.CeMap qualified for the last 9 years.I understand that the mortgage process is fairly new and complex in Dubai in comparison to the UK. What companies should I approach? ie banks or finance house? please advise
> Thanks


It is certainly different. Are you a financial adviser or just a mortgage broker? There are number of banks here and a few brokerages that concentrate on mortgages. Many jobs with brokerages are commission only, and th bansk won't pay much either. The UK pink papers will also have detail of jobs in the international sectors.

-


----------



## suzieq (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks for the advice 
I am a mortgage Broker not an IFA. I have been self employed since 2004 so have huge knowledge of the whole market mortgage product and I am used to no basic salary!!! My husabnd will be the main earner so mine is additional income.
Any names of compnies I could approach?


----------

